# Christ’s interest in election-grace



## MW (Dec 6, 2016)

Robert Traill (The Lord's Prayer, John 17:24), Works 2:173:

What is Christ’s interest in election-grace? It is not to be thought that Christ purchased the love of election, as he did all the fruits of it; but only that election-love passed first on Christ the head, and then on his body the church… Christ was chosen head to the church, and the church chosen to be his body. He is _chosen of God_, 1 Pet. 2:4: and his church is a _chosen generation_, ver. 9; and chosen in him, not without regard to him. Election determines all the persons; election determines all the blessings these persons are to be blessed with; and election determines the way in and by which all the blessings are to be given to all these persons; and that way is in and by Jesus Christ.


----------

